# Scoring Convert with a Pop/Rock Background



## TomJ (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello and introduce myself.

I'm a 27 year old composer from the UK.

I've been a musician for fifteen years or so, primarily as a guitarist, spending the large majority of those years playing in bands, writing songs, recording etc.

However, in the past eighteen months or so, I've got into composing, with a huge interest in film and game scoring. I've always been a great fan of such compositions, but only really started to attempt creating that style of music myself much more recently.

I'm struggling a bit with structure, but I'm hoping to work on that as my knowledge of theory and form improves but for now, feel free to take a listen to some of my tracks and you can get an idea of where I'm at.

Sidenote; a lot of people have commented on the lacking quality of the samples. I'm using stock Kontakt 5 libs. I purchased Komplete 8 Ultimate (and already had Logic Studio) as it seemed like a solid package for a beginner to build upon, offering a good range of everything, but obviously I could do with some better libraries. 

This is just a hobby so I do need to save some cash before splashing out on new libraries, but there's certainly a few on my shopping list.

Many thanks,

Tom

Here's some of my pieces:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/The%20Trail%20of%20Victory.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/The%2 ... ictory.mp3)
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/The%20Battle%20Plan.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/The%2 ... 20Plan.mp3)
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/The%20Arrival.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/March%20of%20the%20Majesty.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/March ... ajesty.mp3)
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/Farewells%20and%20Fanfares.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/Farew ... nfares.mp3)
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/Victory.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/Mischief.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/The%20Fallen.mp3


And a remake I did as an exercise of a Two Steps from Hell piece:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/United%20We%20Stand%20Divided%20We%20Fall%20Remake.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33057988/Unite ... Remake.mp3)


----------

